

Persistent Folders: Or, why ideas don’t matter, and execution does - bkudria
http://www.pixelmonkey.org/2009/12/11/ideas-and-execution

======
nzmsv
Inventing DropBox isn't exactly new. Lots of software products can synchronize
files. Remember XDrive? What about that Briefcase thing in Windows 95 that
almost no one knew how to use? And all these:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_synchronization>,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_online_backup_ser...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_online_backup_services)

DropBox did make an easy-to-use service, and also got the timing right. Owning
more than one computer is no longer just for geeks.

------
F_J_H
Good post. Ideas are a dime a dozen - there was a post a while back that
listed 99 ideas...

Reminded me of a couple of good quotes:

"A good plan violently executed now is better than a perfect plan executed
next week." George S. Patton

"A fool with a plan can outsmart a genius with no plan." T. Boone Pickens

